# Any Synergy effects of Trenbolone with Growth Hormone?



## Infantry87 (Mar 23, 2013)

Basically what it says.... Ive heard of certain synergy effects being amazing when using certain orals together so Im wondering if the effects of these 2 compounds would and could be nothing short of amazing. Any input?


----------



## Rocky (Mar 23, 2013)

I think the word synergy is grossly overused. Synergy is basically 1+1=3 if that makes sense. 

But in this case my previous statement is a non factor (Im just tired of the overuse of the word)

This brings up an interesting point because of the stimulation of igf-1 with tren. I am no expert, but hgh+igf-1+pro-anabolic environment=synergy to me. 

I'm not going to touch the subject of satellite cells because I believe it is based on "theory" and I do not want to open up a can of worms on this board. 

Now I'll let the more knowledgable people chime in


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 23, 2013)

Those 2 together are part of the basics that make pro BBers..


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 23, 2013)

Bump for input


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 24, 2013)

Peptides aside, proviron does amazing things when used with tren IMO. (For Orals)

Tren and Masteron are very synergistic IMO (for oils).

Respect,
Vette


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 24, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Those 2 together are part of the basics that make pro BBers..



Yep..right here..


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 24, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Peptides aside, proviron does amazing things when used with tren IMO. (For Orals)
> 
> Tren and Masteron are very synergistic IMO (for oils).
> 
> ...



Ive heard that vette. Only problem is guys withan above average bf% typically do not see that much when using mast except an increased sex drive, or at least Ive heard. Mine isnt extremely high, around 15%, but it isnt my ideal of where Id like. I do enough cardio to keep me at a stable % so I dont bloat up too bad or get fat while on and off. GH and HIIT and tweaked the diet and those cut about 3-4% these past couple months when I had a slight tear in my left rotator cuff when I had to take a break from lifting.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 24, 2013)

Interesting. Subbed for more info.


----------



## PFM (Mar 24, 2013)

My personal experience with GH & Test has proven a compounding "synergistic" affect. Factoring in Test's 100/100 anabolic/androgenic ratio it only makes sense HGH & Tren's 500/500 ratio combined is going produce better results over alternating or using one or the other.

Once again guys diet & lifestyle is #1 for us mortals.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 24, 2013)

I've had great results with Tren and
GH as far as reducing body fat. 
Best combination I've used so far. 
I'm going to throw some Clenbuteral 
In the mix this spring and see what
That does.


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 25, 2013)

Tren and Growth together are the perfect compounds in my opinion if you're trying to lower your bodyfat.  I'm confused what you mean by "synergy" when running 2 orals together??  You should never run 2 orals together if thats what you mean.  If you're referring to adding an oral to your Oils then yes, certain compounds do enhance each others effects.  As Vette mentioned, when I lean out, I personally love Test, Tren and Mast.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 25, 2013)

You can run 2 orals together..thats fear mongering that you can't.
Orals stress the liver like alcohol; not kill it...its the chronic use that causes damage.


Tren and gh together=fucking basics for a bodybuilder; you wouldn't have pro BBers lean as hell without those two


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 25, 2013)

idk but you picked two of the best fat buring substances out there.


----------

